# Gypsy had QUADS!!!



## fishin816

Well, I am SUPERDEY DUPERDY excited! Gypsy had 3 DOES! YES!!!!! AND ONE LITTLE BUCK! The only trouble she had...... One of the does was breach. Dad had to pull her out. But she's trying to stand up, theyve all nursed, everything is great. Gypsy seems very worried about the buck though, he is very healthy and bouncy, so she wants them all together, but other than that they're great, she's licked them all, now she's bedded down with them, under the heat lamp. 

Of course, it's only 7 degrees out tonight, it's VERY windy, and it's snowing. So, we'll see how everyone does. 

Elsa, Anna, Olaf, and Snowy. All named after the movie Frozen. 

I will get pictures of them tomorrow. 

SO EXCITED!!!! First set of QUADS born on Cade's Lil' Farm!!!!


----------



## Niginewbie

Congrats! I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## fishin816

Also, my dad had to go in her.... To pull out the baby, he had to pull out the number 4 baby, that was breach. Is there anything we can give her besides Penecilin? And how much of it do we give her? I just don't want her to get an infection.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Congrats, Cade!! :dance: Excited to see pictures, Gypsy is a nice little doe  Who's the sire? 

Not sure about the antibiotic question. As long as your dad washed up before hand, she should be fine. But wait to hear from somebody else before you do anything.


----------



## Crystal

Congrats. Love to see pics. That is cold & I am loving Arizona weather right about now. We just had to pull a baby also. We are giving her penicillin.


----------



## nchen7

congrats! how exciting!! can't wait for pictures!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Congrats! How awesome to get quads!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Aw, congrats! Can't wait for pictures! Congrats to you and Gypsy :mrgreen:


----------



## goatgirl16

Congrats can't wait to see pics


----------



## fishin816

Crystal said:


> Congrats. Love to see pics. That is cold & I am loving Arizona weather right about now. We just had to pull a baby also. We are giving her penicillin.


How much did you give her?


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Congrats, Cade!! :dance: Excited to see pictures, Gypsy is a nice little doe  Who's the sire?
> 
> Not sure about the antibiotic question. As long as your dad washed up before hand, she should be fine. But wait to hear from somebody else before you do anything.


Their sire is Heritage Acres Little T Rowdie!!!! His daughters are winning champions, one of his buck kids is a national champion, the buck is staying here, and so is one of the does!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Congrats! And yay, another "Frozen" fan!


----------



## fishin816

Well we have changed baby number four's name. Her name is Sub Zero. Since she was born on a sub zero night, and when she came out, we thought she had zero life. But she's fine now! Bouncy baby! She is sooooo beautiful!! Nothing like the other 3. Oh, and we are going to be in the newspaper as well!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

I don't see any pictures


----------



## fishin816

ksalvagno said:


> I don't see any pictures


I will get some later, it's still freezing out there. I will get some later, when I go out to check on the little bundles of joy,


----------



## fishin816




----------



## ArborGoats

They are precious! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## crazy_goat_girl9716

Congratulations!! They are adorable!!


----------



## luvmywaggintails

Oh wow! So very cute!! Congratulations!!


----------



## fishin816

I am not that happy right now. We are forced to give Elsa a milk replacer...... Gypsy is letting her nurse, the other 3 just root her out! What are your thoughts on MannaPro Kid/Lamb milk replacer? How do I give it to her? Is it even healthy? Bottle feeding is not an option for us. We live such a busy life, it's not feasible. Help!!! What do I do with the milk replacer?


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm pretty sure Land O Lakes is the best one, but if you can get whole milk, that is best. Cathy (happybleats) will know more about bottle feeding then I will.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm pretty sure Land O Lakes is the best one, but if you can get whole milk, that is best. Cathy (happybleats) will know more about bottle feeding then I will.


Land O' Lakes is Purina...... I don't wanna take any chances


----------



## Scottyhorse

I've read in a few places land o lakes is best. But whole milk or goats milk would be the way to go if you don't want to take any chances. You could PM GoatCrazy and as her which milk replacer is best.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Land O Lakes is just fine. But if you don't have time to bottle feed at all, how is getting a replacer going to help if you don't have the time to feed her? Any milk replacer has to be mixed with warm water and bottle fed like regular milk.


----------



## fishin816

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Land O Lakes is just fine. But if you don't have time to bottle feed at all, how is getting a replacer going to help if you don't have the time to feed her? Any milk replacer has to be mixed with warm water and bottle fed like regular milk.


I have no idea what I was thinking. I thought you left it out free choice or something. Does anybody know if MannaPro is a good one? We only have access to MannaPro or DuMOR.


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I've read in a few places land o lakes is best. But whole milk or goats milk would be the way to go if you don't want to take any chances. You could PM GoatCrazy and as her which milk replacer is best.


Does GoatCrazy bottle feed?


----------



## happybleats

If mom has enough milk...Milk her a few times a day and feed that to the doe or I would go with whole cows milk, better than replacer.....Leave her with mom and supplement her with a bottle...be sure to keep a close watch on her tummy, flat but firm is what you want to see and feel,,,not sunken or poochy...and you have to bottle feed,,there is no other way..a bowl method is not safe...

Beautiful babies BTW!!


----------



## milk and honey

Maybe you know someone who has time for a bottle baby?


----------



## fishin816

milk and honey said:


> Maybe you know someone who has time for a bottle baby?


Nope


----------



## happybleats

if mom allows her to nurse then leave her with mom..bottle feed her some of moms milk ( or milk from another goat) before you leave in the AM and again when you get home and again before you go to bed...be sure to watch her tummy as I said before...flat and firm...In between your bottle feeding, she will suck on mom and keep warm and some what fed...

If that will not work then advertise to sell her as a bottle baby , price to move her fast...


----------



## erica4481

Awww....congrats!!! They are very cute


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats ! Beautiful babies 
Definitely find someone to take the bottle baby. Maybe call a vet and see if a tech will take the baby.


----------



## Trickyroo

I would definitely do a round of Penicillin . Anytime you have to "go in"
to help , the Pen. will help her from getting infections. JMO


----------



## fishin816

Well turns out she doesn't even need the bottle. Her tummy is full. Very full. She just need help finding where it is sometimes. So I have to help her with that, but other than that. She is great. Just the runt of the litter. The little munchkins have already started climbing on me!! Little stinkers. Anna, really likes me. She won't let me out of her sight. Follows me around the stall. Cute little girl!!


----------



## happybleats

Thats great news,,but do check them all several times a day ..quads are hard to raise on two teats...

Best wishes

And yes..on the Pen...I would do a full course 5-7 days ..


----------



## Scottyhorse

Good news  But I agree, check them a few times a day. Could you supplement with one bottle in the evening if she ever seems like she needs it? Sounds like she's doing great, but just in case


----------



## fishin816

happybleats said:


> Thats great news,,but do check them all several times a day ..quads are hard to raise on two teats...
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> And yes..on the Pen...I would do a full course 5-7 days ..


Gypsy is from VERY strong milk lines, soooo she is providing plenty of milk for everyone. She is very heavily bred on the Tiger L line. So there's lots of milk coming for the munchkins...... I really don't think she even NEEDS the bottle.


----------



## happybleats

Thats great mom has enough milk....but being watchful is still prudent since siblings can be piggies...you just want to be sure no one is getting squeezed out....


----------



## fishin816

I just went out and checked orrrrrrr got attacked by the little munchkins. Gypsy goat attacked by all four of them. They all got milky, their bellies are about to blow, and they are the SWEETEST babies ever! Then I will say that for the next babies, and the next ones, and the next ones, lol 

All the babies are doing GREAT!!!


----------



## happybleats

thats wonderful....and fun!


----------



## nchen7

glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## Trickyroo

Sounds like pure bliss to me


----------



## Frosty

The last picture is priceless. The look on mommas face. Like holy cow, what do I do now and where did they all come from...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

I love them all. So cute❤


----------



## goatgirl16

So stinking cute !!


----------



## fishin816

HELP!!!!! I dont know what to do with Elsa!!!! She ia soooo cold and shes breathing SOOOO hard and fast. Shes snorting every breath she makes. We brought her in the house, and fed her a bottle and she gulped it right down. She was sooooo cold out there. She was very hungry as well. 

BUT WHAT IS WRONG WITH HER BREATHING!??!?!?!? HAS ANYONE HAD TROUBLE WITH THIS BEFORE?!?!? 

I need help!!!! Very very soon! 

Oh, and it turns out that Anna isnt Anna. She is really Christoph or Sphen, lol. It was so hectic that night I couldnt even tell you what my own name was. Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Take her temp , we need to know that. Sounds like you need a vet honey !


----------



## Trickyroo

You don't want to give milk until their temp is normal.
Get her warm.


----------



## fishin816

Shes very warm. Shes sitting by the fireplace. On a towel. Cuddeled up next to a teddy bear.


----------



## Trickyroo

How is her breathing now ? Sounds like she OK now , thank
goodness


----------



## fishin816

She is still breathing very hard.


----------



## happybleats

Sounds like she wasnt getting enough milk, the labor breathing was most likely caused by her being so cold...Im glad she warmed up..Its best to Never give milk to a goat whose temp is below 100, they can not digest it and can cause other issues...
Be sure to weigh her to see how much milk she needs...since mom is a great milker, I would milk her out what she needs,

weigh her and multiply that by 16 to get her weight in oz, then multiply that by 10%, that is how much milk she needs per day...divide that by 4 feedings...it may not seem like alot, but its plenty and easy to digest...always watch th tummy, you want to see a flat but firm tummy, not poochy and not sunken in, adjust milk amount +/-based on this...

The other choice is some one goes out several times a day and seperate mom from the others and let her nurse, just until her tummy is firm, but flat, not too poochy...

best wishes


----------



## happybleats

Do you have a thermometer? I would keep a close watch on her temp, withher getting so cold, she could get Phemonia....keep either Nuflor (rx) on hand or Tylan 200 (OTC) in case she needs it...Hopefully her breathing will settle as she warms up completely


----------



## fishin816

happybleats said:


> Sounds like she wasnt getting enough milk, the labor breathing was most likely caused by her being so cold...Im glad she warmed up..Its best to Never give milk to a goat whose temp is below 100, they can not digest it and can cause other issues...
> Be sure to weigh her to see how much milk she needs...since mom is a great milker, I would milk her out what she needs,
> 
> weigh her and multiply that by 16 to get her weight in oz, then multiply that by 10%, that is how much milk she needs per day...divide that by 4 feedings...it may not seem like alot, but its plenty and easy to digest...always watch th tummy, you want to see a flat but firm tummy, not poochy and not sunken in, adjust milk amount +/-based on this...
> 
> The other choice is some one goes out several times a day and seperate mom from the others and let her nurse, just until her tummy is firm, but flat, not too poochy...
> 
> best wishes


Happybleats, she is fine on the milk. She is getting just plenty. I just dont know why she is breathing so hard. Her belly is full, like a tick.


----------



## happybleats

I just saw your other post on her....since her heart rate is so fast and her breathing is rapid, i would agree with a vet visit..Ill be praying for a her : )


----------



## Rusty

How sweet and what a pretty face on your doe!


----------



## fuzyjack

Aw! Congrats!


----------



## fishin816

Rusty said:


> How sweet and what a pretty face on your doe!


A pretty and SHOCKED face on her! She was so overwhelmed by them. Lol.


----------

